

Africa is still Green - vincenian

Anybody interested in igniting the tech fire in Africa?
======
Hexarcos
A friend of mine is a very active entrepreneur in our country (Cameroon) and
his company (<http://www.feeperfect.com/>) already launched two really great
products. You should contact him, I'm sure he will be glad to work with you.

------
vincenian
1\. Paypal does not work in almost all African states, the region needs a
local solution. 2\. ..

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
then Bitcoin came along...

------
MikeF
I was working as a tech entrepreneur in tech in Africa for most of 2010. In VC
in CA right now but I'm interested. @michaelwfrank

------
ch00ey
...What do you have in mind?

------
kope
im looking to shake things up in africa, lets chat

